# fd 35 cabstar



## CAPPELLEPG (Dec 24, 2010)

I have rebuilded my fd 35, new shaft, new oil pump, etc , enegine runs but no oil pressure?

Can anybody identify this problem.

Pg


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Oil pressure relief valve?
Bad gauge/sender?
Oil pickup in the pan not seated right, sucking air instead of oil?
Main and/or rod bearing not installed correctly?
Crud in the oil passages blocking oil flow?
Only about a dozen different things that'll cause no oil pressure...


----------



## CAPPELLEPG (Dec 24, 2010)

jdgrotte said:


> Oil pressure relief valve?
> Bad gauge/sender?
> Oil pickup in the pan not seated right, sucking air instead of oil?
> Main and/or rod bearing not installed correctly?
> ...


I have checked all above and all is ok, still same problem

PG


----------



## ALEC boby (Dec 24, 2010)

if the key has an inbuilt chip it will have to come from a main dealer, take it to any competent key cutting place that does car keys and they should be able to advise you by looking at the key - it does sound like you will need the main dealer though


----------

